# [SOLVED] DRIVER XP FOR ACER ASPIRE X1430



## PUNCHE (Aug 24, 2012)

I´ve bought a new ACER ASPIRE X1430 with windows xp. i´ve formated the disc and install WINDOWS XP. I can´t found de driver for the ethernet card. i believe it is integrated but i don´t know which is it.
Can you help me. thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: DRIVER XP FOR ACER ASPIRE X1430*

Hi and welcome to TSF according to this there are no xp drivers for that machine Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / Aspire / Aspire X1430


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: DRIVER XP FOR ACER ASPIRE X1430*

Since there are no XP drivers offered by the manufacturer you will have to search 

for compatible drivers (if any available) or install Windows 7 back to the PC.

Download and install *AIDA64 Extreme*. Once the program is installed run the report.

Open the Program > click *Report tab* > select *Report Wizard* > click Next > select *Hardware related -pages* click Next > select *Plain Text* click Finish

Once the report is complete you will get a report. Attach it to your next post.

You can search using the Hardware Id to find the drivers.

See: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## PUNCHE (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: DRIVER XP FOR ACER ASPIRE X1430*

Thanks a lot. today i´ve founded the driver for my machine. Casually in this web i´ve downloaded it and it´s works perfectly. this is de link to download:
Realtek Ethernet Driver
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: DRIVER XP FOR ACER ASPIRE X1430*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

